# Sticky  VHS Disease



## bass

Have you guy's seen this. It don't look good.
http://www.bassfan.com/news_article.asp?id=2102
http://www.bassfan.com/news_article.asp?id=2107


----------



## eyesman_01

My nephew (a tournament angler) was just telling me about this yesterday. I hadn't heard anything about it. Now I have. Does that mean it's illegal for Michigan walleye to come to Ohio to spawn?  

Sorry, just trying to lighten the mood on a grave subject. I'd have to agree on the individual watershed theory, as fish don't abide by state/federal lines and migrate back and forth anyway. This could get real bad for our fisheries.

MODERATORS: This post needs to be a STICKY so everyone is aware of the new regulations. If others like myself have not heard, it could be bad news. My nephew was told if you are caught transporting fish across the boundaries, your boat can be confiscated and heavy fines imposed. Especially those who frequently move between Michigan/Ohio/Canadian waters need to know about this.


----------



## DaleM

Moved here as it pertains to Bass. Also a sticky to make it aware to all tournament anglers.


----------



## bass

This is not just a Bass issue it effects all species including bait fish !


----------



## billybob7059

VHS is really goin to hurt live bait fisherman in the summer when bait runs low.


----------



## Tee

VHS: Great News! 5/4/2007
The fishing industry breathed a collective sigh of relief today when the U.S. Dept. of Agriculture's Animal and Plant Inspection Service (APHIS) revised its original federal order on viral hemorrhagic septicemia (VHS). 

As first drafted, the federal order prevented tournament anglers from moving live fish across the borders of affected states or Canadian provinces. As one example, it was unlawful to fish the Kentucky side of the Ohio river, then weigh fish in Ohio. Likewise, Mississippi River anglers who launched in Illinois were not able to catch fish from the Iowa side of the river, then weigh them in Illinois. 

The revised emergency order "will allow for the catch-and-release of VHS-susceptible fish in waters that cross state and international boundaries." So tournaments get the green light. However, this is a temporary order, and the semi-permanent interim rule has not yet been adopted, so there remains a risk that the catch-and-release angling exclusion could drop out of the final language. Also, live-bait restrictions remain the same. 

APHIS spokesperson Karen Eggert told BassFan: "We've been soliciting comments during the public-meeting period, and we did receive some feedback, and have been listening to our stakeholders. We have to balance risk with what we can and can't allow. This (revision) shows that through working with our stakeholders and investigating, allowing for catch-and-release angling did not unduly increase the risk of the introduction and spread of VHS. And we'll keep that in mind as we draft the interim rule." 

The role of recreational angling  including grassroots activism, fishing organizations, state fishery agencies, and the press  certainly had a role in the outcome, although the total influence is impossible to judge. BASS, for example, was one of the parties that labored to have such an exemption included. 

BASS conservation director Chris Horton worked within Washington circles to help spread of the voice of anglers, which included letters to APHIS and Secretary of Agriculture Mike Johanns. 

"We were concerned that the new regulations that we were working on with APHIS, which would reduce impacts on tournaments, wouldn't be in place prior to the 2007 tournament season," Horton said. "The VHS regulations weren't a priority within the Agriculture department's administration and we wanted to change that. Apparently, our letter did some good." 

> To read the revised order, click here to visit the APHIS Hot Issues page.


----------



## mjgood

We need to look at it from a management standpoint. What do we have to do to protect our fisheries. If this means no more tourneys, so be it. I mainly catch and realease, except for eyes and perch. If you are gonna keep and eat the fish they should also make execptions to trans porting fish across lines. I know with most tournaments the fish have to be released which is kinda dumb, do to the fact BASS has put out stats that 76% of the fish caught and released for tourneys die. Why not just eat them or give them to food banks and that would solve both problems. Just some thoughts, not the answers.


----------



## Eugene

Not quite quoted exactly as I'd intended, but not badly quoted:
http://www.cleveland.com/news/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/cuyahoga/122025793786610.xml&coll=2


----------



## Eugene

Now that the project is completed, I lectured on the results of Ohio Sea Grant's (i.e., Tory, Jen, and I), USFWS's, and Ohio Dept. of Ag.'s monitoring for this fish disease at U. Toledo's Lake Erie Center in January. WGTE TV just posted the lecture at their site. Enjoy!

http://www.knowledgestream.org/kstream/index.asp?item_id=1979


----------



## Eugene

For anybody still thinking about VHS, I have confirmed with the state veterinarians at the Dept. of Ag. They are having their legal department revise the Ohio proclamation to forbid the inland use of dead bait species on the VHS-susceptible list from the Lake Erie zone. The new order could be released within a week. Hopefully this will help to limit future inland detections like Clear Fork.


----------



## Eugene

This slight revision to the VHS proclamation came because a member at this forum wrote to alert me to the fact that there was still a fair amount of bait being netted on Lake Erie waters and subsequently used inland, and that the practice was openly discussed here because it was believed to be safe to inland fisheries in following the then letter of the law. This is particularly problematic regarding spring-caught gizzard shad, frozen fresh to be later used as cut bait inland. The revised Ohio Department of Agriculture proclamation prohibiting the movement of dead baitfish was signed Monday, and the following press release issued today:



> *Ohio Agriculture Director Extends Emergency Order
> Restricting Movement of Disease-Susceptible Fish*
> 
> REYNOLDSBURG, Ohio (May 7, 2009)  Ohio Agriculture Director Robert Boggs this week issued an extension on the existing emergency proclamation that prohibits the intrastate transportation, sale or distribution of 28 fish species susceptible to Viral Hemorrhagic Septicemia (VHS) out of the affected region in northern Ohio. The proclamation, originally issued in May, 2008, has been revised to specifically include the ban of interstate distribution of bait fish, living or dead, along with living fish and eggs.
> 
> Aquaculture in Ohio is a growing segment of the states agriculture industry, bringing in $3.1 million in sales, Boggs said. The Ohio Department of Agriculture is responsible for protecting all animals, including fish, from devastating diseases such as VHS.
> 
> VHS is a fish disease, which must be reported to the department under state law. VHS was introduced into the wild fish population by an invasive species. It is not harmful to humans or other animals.
> 
> Testing to date performed by the departments Animal Disease Diagnostic Laboratory has revealed that VHS is not present inland in Ohio. The department will continue to test and monitor for the disease.
> 
> Ohios ban prohibits intrastate distribution of VHS-susceptible fish or egg or bait fish (either living or dead) out of the area in Ohio north of U.S. Highway 6 from the Indiana border to the intersection of U.S. Highway 6 and Interstate 90 near Fremont, continuing on I-90 to the Pennsylvania border. This also includes the Sandusky River south of U.S. Highway 6 to the Ballville Dam.
> 
> VHS-susceptible fish include: Black crappie, bluegill, bluntnose minnow, brown bullhead, brown trout, burbot, channel catfish, Chinook salmon, emerald shiner, freshwater drum, gizzard shad, lake whitefish, largemouth bass, muskellunge, shorthead redhorse, northern pike, pumpkinseed, rainbow trout, rock bass, round goby, silver redhorse, smallmouth bass, spottail shiner, trout-perch, walleye, white bass, white perch, and yellow perch.
> 
> The prohibition is in effect in Ohio until the U.S. Department of Agricultures division of Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service releases its embargo and prohibition of the movement of live VHS susceptible fish. The prohibition does not apply to live fish or eggs removed directly from production facilities that have tested negative for VHS. It also excludes live fish or eggs that are being transported for use by research scientists in closed research facilities with diagnostic laboratories.
> 
> -30-
> 
> Media Contact: Kaleigh Frazier, ODA Communications, 614-728-6211


----------



## Wolfhook120

Thanks for posting this Eugene. Good to know that we can stay informed about these matters when members take the time to post.


----------



## Rod Hawg

This is affecting the Emeralds up on Erie. I heard on Lake Superior people aren't allowed to use live bait do to the spread on VHS. But that is one bad disease.


----------



## dgatrell27

ive saw a few fish in seneca and saltfork that resemble the illness. this has been over the last 4-5 yrs. there usually in bad shape crusing close to the surface trying to stay upright. big seeping sores all over them. is that the same thing, or some new found ailness


----------



## rustyfish

It does not affect all fish but it does many. It has been affecting the fish farming industry about 5 years now. My boss at OSU was on the Ohio committee to prevent it. Went to a few conferences about and we had to start testing fish and had to jump through a bunch of hoops to get fish from out of state. 

Caused some bait shortages on Erie and we tried to start up spot in shiner farms to pad the market but not sure how that worked out.

They tried to lock down the borders to fish transport but they figured people would then sneak around and they would have no way to monitor incoming fish. 



Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Silent Mike

i dont understand the measures....i cant catch fish in canadian waters and bring them to US waters, in the SAME body of water....this doesnt make sense as fish can go wherever they want


----------



## E.sheets3

Ohio's ban on VHS susceptible species expires this year. Has anyone heard any updates or new proclamations regarding this threat to forage spp.
View attachment VHS Proclamation.pdf


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------

